# Exposure Time!!!!!!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I will set a goal and accomplish it in the same post. Wow!

So back in college, a couple years ago, I made some really bizarre songs for for comedic purposes. I plan to systematically share them here (since they're rather shameful even though they were done in jest), assuming I can get the site to work properly.

This one is called Doo-Wap. It demonstrates just how insane I am........

Let's hope the link works... and then you can Doo-Wap as well!

http://boomp3.com/listen/byky3kozf_a/doo-wap

It's so... :lol ops :lol ops :lol

Mania anyone??????


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I will set a goal and accomplish it in the same post. Wow!
> 
> So back in college, a couple years ago, I made some really bizarre songs for for comedic purposes. I plan to systematically share them here (since they're rather shameful even though they were done in jest), assuming I can get the site to work properly.
> 
> ...


...Now, I take it that you wrote that yourself, right?!

-In which case: :eek :nw :nw :clap :yes ...It's actually quite good!!!!!

In fact, it sounds like something that my brother would like listening to!!
*It's Really good Adam!* ...I'm a little shocked cos I didn't know you could actually write music. And the (nonsence) lyrics are actually really cool.

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Have to say, just one more time: That was _pretty good!!_ :yes

I'll probably have that tune stuck in my head for a week!!!

You should write some more, Adam!!! :yes :yes 
It even sounds like something you might hear on a professional musician's album...! :eek

In other words: I like it!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Haha, it was just a silly thing that was quick and easy to make. It makes me laugh though, which is nice if I'm feeling blaaah.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Haha, it was just a silly thing that was quick and easy to make. It makes me laugh though, which is nice if I'm feeling blaaah.


...well: I sincerely truly really totally absolutely -enjoyed it!!!!!
And ...I MEAN it!

...What's wrong with you people??!!! :stu :stu -MORE REPLIES!! ...this is actually pretty good!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like making silly little songs, and I made a couple that were made to be both absurd and to mock popular music... They were made in an attempt to be funny, and my friends thought they were hilarious... not sure if it would have as wide of an appeal here, but why not... Exposure time... :lol

WARNING: Explicit Lyrics (Do not click if that is offensive.)

P.S. - - Did I mention that this is a joke and that I have a have a sick desire to make a fool out of myself??? :lol These were both made a little over two years ago.

Hoe Down:
http://www.filefreak.com/ppublic/29197/Hoe%20Down.mp3

Real Ginger:
http://www.filefreak.com/ppublic/29198/ ... Ginger.mp3


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll have to check those out later.

The first one :con ... hmm... my gutter mind is working overtime!! :lol


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"yo ho hoo"
"________i'm here to tell you today to tell you what a reeeal ginger is. none of that fake dyed up s**t"


:lol :lol :nw


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I'm annoyed, cos I've tried a few times now and can't seem to get my computer to upload (download?) those other 2 songs.
I got "Doo-wap" ...which, by the way, I was singing around the house today!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol It's the next hit on the Top 40 for sure!

If you still have problems, I could try emailing them to you directly.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

can i use "real ginger" as my ring tone?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I've figured out your ideal career, Adam: RAP SINGER!!  :rofl



> ..."this is how we do it in South Eastern Ohio!"
> ..."Be kind to all the red headed nerds: we're people too!"
> ...."Keep it real! ....Cos Jesus ain't!!"
> ..."I'm PALE, I'm red, I'm single!!"


 :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

..."Ho-ho-ho -My name is Adam Ho -_Fler! Fler!_"

:haha :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure young gingers would be eager to wear a "Ho ho ho" line of clothing as well.

You wouldn't believe how easy it is to laugh when performing such spectacles. :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I'm sure young gingers would be eager to wear a "Ho ho ho" line of clothing as well.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how easy it is to laugh when performing such spectacles. :rofl


...it's official: you should go into business!! 

:lol :rofl :rofl :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Album Cover:

Three attractive redheads in skimpy clothes, standing in a line.

Album Title: Ho Ho Ho


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Album Cover:
> 
> Three attractive redheads in skimpy clothes, standing in a line.
> 
> Album Title: Ho Ho Ho


...Question: will they be female or male??


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Album Cover:
> ...


I was thinking female...but maybe I could be the third one instead since my promiscuity is legendary. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> I was thinking female...


 :shock 


> but maybe I could be the third one instead since my promiscuity is legendary. :lol


 :kiss :lol


----------

